# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Livebearers >  Koi guppy 鸿运当头孔雀鱼

## Tarzan78

Sharing some of my guppies for the Chinese New Year!... Huat ah! ;D
鸿运当头啊！  :Very Happy: 
Top view:


Side view:




Happy Gupping and Chinese New Year!  :Wink:

----------


## foocp

Nice.
Huat ah!

----------


## astro

Huat Ah! Bought from SeaView rite?

----------


## Tarzan78

> Huat Ah! Bought from SeaView rite?


Lol. Nope. I never buy fish locally. Always from overseas during my trips...  :Smile: 
Btw, how much Seaview selling? *curious

----------


## astro

$6/pair. Was on promotion

----------


## Tarzan78

> $6/pair. Was on promotion


Lol. If $6 a pair with this quality or better, then I'll buy 10-20 pairs from them.  :Smile:  waiting for any bro to post their fishes. *thumbs up

----------


## Tarzan78

Sharing some albino king koi guppies that I have...
For those who don't have big tanks to keep japanese kois and carps, or those who find lionhead goldfish hard to maintain and upkeep...
You get the best of both world with these:
King Koi female guppy...
Note that they are albino red eyes...  :Smile: 


And the males with crown...

----------


## Tarzan78

Sharing some the quality albino koi guppies from the extended lineage of the albino long koi...
Red cap covers head, eyes & mouth... :-*



Happy Gupping!... ;D

----------


## aquarius

Those guppies you have there are ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS !!

----------


## Tarzan78

> Those guppies you have there are ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS !!


Glad u like them... Love your signature.  :Laughing:

----------


## Tarzan78

Kiss kiss~~~~  :Kiss:

----------


## AQMS

you always have the nicest ones.....
Do you have females that you want to sell?

----------


## Tarzan78

> you always have the nicest ones.....
> Do you have females that you want to sell?


Glad u like them... 不怕货比货，只怕你不识货。 :Wink:

----------


## AQMS

Will definitely give you a call soon.... :Smile:

----------


## IrcKnight

Nice King Koi Guppy.

Thank for sharing

----------


## barmby

I saw these being traded at the pleco booth!!! : )

----------


## Tarzan78

> I saw these being traded at the pleco booth!!! : )


Yup, I let go to a German... Hans ever...  :Smile:  
I think he wanna feature it in his magazine.

----------


## Tarzan78

More of this fish pic and clip here:
http://sgguppy.com/index.php?topic=78.0
Enjoy!...  :Smile:

----------


## barmby

Nice meeting you. I didn't know there are greats in Pleco booth : )

----------


## Tarzan78



----------


## barmby

Those were sweeet : )

----------


## blackhorse

Very nice koi guppy  :Smile:

----------


## Tarzan78

Queuing at the bar table...  :Razz:

----------


## Tarzan78

With the crew cut (short tail) and a little bit of fringe (dorsal), now the guys look good to date their legendary females.  :Cool:

----------


## barmby

Can't help but applaud

----------


## Tarzan78

> Can't help but applaud


Thanks...  :Smile: 
BBS feeding time... 
http://youtu.be/ME8li24sMyI

----------


## barmby

Thanks for sharing!

I try to reload so it appear in AQ. hope you are ok with it.

----------


## Tarzan78

Of course no problem.  :Smile:

----------


## Tarzan78

My 3 MASKesteers! With very good masking... :Razz: 
http://youtu.be/_dLWY7X94RA

----------


## barmby

It does seem that the lighting is dim..

----------


## Tarzan78

> It does seem that the lighting is dim..


Yup, too bright, the clip and pic will turn the fish orangish. Not the fish true red.  :Smile:

----------


## rainbatt

Very nice, where to see them live? Thanks.

----------


## Tarzan78

> Very nice, where to see them live? Thanks.


My home. Lol. I don't have shop ley. Am only a hobbyist.  :Razz:

----------


## tetrakid

Nice beautiful guppies Tarzan, thanks for posting. Keep up the good efforts...  :Smile:

----------


## Tarzan78

> Nice beautiful guppies Tarzan, thanks for posting. Keep up the good efforts...


Thanks for your encouragement. With good moderators & members support, I'll continue to give AQ the cutting edge over other forums (except guppy club sg of course bcos that's my root) to showcase the best guppies! 
Seldom people would show their breeders for whatever reasons, but I'm previewing my breeder male for the 1st time:
Note his thick dorsal, HellBoy red masking look & a more complete caudal.

----------


## Tarzan78



----------


## sixthbrand

First time seeing this new guppy. Eye opener indeed from the regular guppies.

----------


## barmby

Wait.. I thought the male is stunned growth due too much crossing? but hey.. you make it finally!!!

----------


## David

Wow! Stunning... :Smile:

----------


## rainbatt

more poisoning..........

----------


## yappyz

wow, i never know there is such thing as KOI guppy, so nice and cooooooooool

----------


## Atham

Stunning, head is like lionhead goldfish. Very nice. Wonder if they live in room temperature around 30C.

----------


## Tarzan78

> Stunning, head is like lionhead goldfish. Very nice. Wonder if they live in room temperature around 30C.


Yes, guppies thrive well between 24-30 degrees. 
Singapore's pretty ideal for guppy keeping compared to many other winter countries who'll need heater or rod to warm the waters. :Smile:

----------


## Tarzan78

http://youtu.be/Jvk5hR-Q5_4

----------


## zhou yuande

Stunning guppies!!

----------


## barmby

Stunning, so many!! .... Here's the repost

----------


## Tarzan78

Glad u like them...

----------


## Tarzan78



----------


## barmby

Thank you. Still only female can have this standard?

----------


## Tarzan78

> Thank you. Still only female can have this standard?


There's some males with short caudal and elongated dorsal (pic posted on 21 dec).

----------


## geminean

Where or how to obtain such guppies?

----------


## Tarzan78

> Where or how to obtain such guppies?


From me... Lol.

福到。。。鴻運到！
Wishing everybody a 鴻運當頭 year!
CNY-ing... ;D

----------


## guppy farm

who sell koi guppy 
pls pm me 
my mail [email protected]
i give u high price thnx

----------


## guppy farm

did u sell this koi guppy?

----------


## Tarzan78

> did u sell this koi guppy?


yes i do...  :Wink: 

80+ of albino koi guppy in a bag... :Shocked:

----------


## Tarzan78



----------


## barmby

The pictures are getting better : )

----------


## tetrakid

> The pictures are getting better : )


Yes all very nice guppies from Tarzan. You are can !  :Smile:

----------


## zhou yuande

Bro Tarzan78. You have very nice albino koi guppies. Love them!!! Thanks for sharing

----------


## Marcus Lay

waaa..bro...nice guppies...colours and everything..thanks for sharing broo!

----------


## zhou yuande

Hi Bro Tarzan78. Any updates on your albino koi gupply? Would love to see more pictures....thanks

----------


## rvf35nc

Very cute female fishes!

----------


## Tarzan78

> Hi Bro Tarzan78. Any updates on your albino koi gupply? Would love to see more pictures....thanks





> Very cute female fishes!


Glad u like them...

----------


## Tarzan78

Tank pics...  :Razz:

----------


## AQMS

Love this fish....
mine liao already  :Sad: .

----------


## Tarzan78

Rest & relax...  :Smug:

----------


## markus92

Wow super bright colors! I think will look awesome under some red lights.

----------


## Tarzan78

> Wow super bright colors! I think will look awesome under some red lights.


glad u like them...  :Wink: 

Sharing some rare ones that i have... 
Some call them rachu, lionhead, king koi, tanchu, bumper head, etc. 
Enjoy!  :Grin:

----------


## Greentank

Amazing cross breed, looks nice

----------


## Ichthyology

You shipping your koi to the USA?

----------


## ownu4free

> Lol. Nope. I never buy fish locally. Always from overseas during my trips... 
> Btw, how much Seaview selling? *curious


Hi, how to buy from overseas? by plane or boat? o.o

----------


## Ichthyology

Tarzan.... I would love to purchase some of your koi guppies. Do you ship to the USA?





> Hi, how to buy from overseas? by plane or boat? o.o

----------


## Tarzan78

> Amazing cross breed, looks nice





> You shipping your koi to the USA?





> Hi, how to buy from overseas? by plane or boat? o.o





> Tarzan.... I would love to purchase some of your koi guppies. Do you ship to the USA?


Glad u like them... yes, by plane.  :Very Happy:  able to EMS to USA.

----------


## Ichthyology

Can you PM me to discuss prices and all the particulars.

----------


## Tarzan78



----------


## jolemaclama

Hi can you e mail me to see if you can ship to us?

----------


## jolemaclama

[email protected]

----------


## jolemaclama

For got to include the e mail
[email protected]

----------


## Dscheng

Do u sell the red guppy? PM me, thanks.

----------


## harryxing

Hi do you have koi guppies for sale?

----------


## Guppy World

Hi, Can I buy from you KOI LION HEAD ?? I live in Holland. Maybe you have to other buyer in Germany ???

----------


## skaer

pm price .

----------


## Guppy World

Sorry cannot find PM, can you sent email to [email protected] with prices and COSTS TO SHIP TO HOLLAND. Pls qupote for 20 pairs. I want the Koi with the bump on the head. Thanks Frans

----------


## Bryan Ong

Hi, i wish to purchase some from u.

----------


## icychaosmage

Hi, wondering if you are selling them. Do pm me.thanks

Regards,
Zhenghao

----------


## Tony Yau

How to go about buying some koi guppies ?

----------


## Interestor

> How to go about buying some koi guppies ?


some LFS got sell.


CHeers..

----------


## Tim_Guppy

Tarzan, May I ask for your contact details? I am a breeder from Germany and I want to buy some of your fishes and would like to use some of your photos for an artice. Please send me a message to: [email protected] 
Thank you very much!

----------


## Tim_Guppy

Dear Skaer,
can you please contact me. I am interested in your Koi Guppy. Please send me a message to : [email protected]
Thank you!

----------

